# VIA P4M800 Pro WINDOWS 7 Drivers



## itamar (Oct 9, 2011)

hi all,

i installed win7 on a old computer with a mother board VIA P4M800 PRO (CE VT8237 {R}) and i look all over the internet for win7 drivers
as you know, i didnt find nothing.
i look up the forum and found a post that for a guy that installed kind of that drives for vista and it's working.
i try to install also a few kind of drivers and it's didn't work.

i will be glad for help
itamar (sorry for my bad english, it's my mother language) :wave:


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome itamar.

Try using this tool linked from VIA's own website, so should be safe. Driver agent

and/or this VIA Drivers Download - VIA Technologies, Inc.


----------



## itamar (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks alot
i forget to say that i dont have any internet connection in that computer

i will try to look again for drivers in the web site 

thanks :grin:


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are going to, but yea, try looking for the drivers you need manually, download them one by one and transfer to the other machine. You could probably start with the WiFi driver, to see if that allows you to get internet connection, and then just download straight to that system.


----------

